# Any Pionus fans?



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Have enjoyed reading the threads on here and hearing about some of the stunning birds that you all keep. I know there are a few parrot keepers and I just wondered if there were any fans of the pionus genus? I love these little parrots, we currently have 3 maximillians and a dusky, as well as a cockatoo and 2 macaws 

This is Bunter, who is a 15 year old maxi. He is very endearing and says a few words.










Dills is a 14 year old Dusky pionus. He does not like men!










And finally, here is Esme. At 2 years old this little horror and sibling Niblet are the youngest members of our avian family (excluding the many chickens). They are hugely entertaining!










Look forward to meeting more pionus 

Julie


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

aww, they are very nice  ive not got any pionus at the moment, but im looking to get some in the future. very cool birds


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Nel5on. I have never understood why they are not more popular as pets. They are pretty, medium sized so easy to handle and house well, not known for screeching or nipping like the conures, much more even tempered then 'toos or amazons, and not prone to plucking like greys. I guess people tend to choose those species best known for their ability to mimic. Good luck tracking some down. If I ever had the money to do so, I would love to breed these.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree Julie, it is strange that they aren't more popular. Most people just want Greys due to their mimicking ability, or Macaws due to their beauty. Of course many of these birds are not right for the owner & end up neglected, sold on or in rescue.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I agree Julie, it is strange that they aren't more popular. Most people just want Greys due to their mimicking ability, or Macaws due to their beauty. Of course many of these birds are not right for the owner & end up neglected, sold on or in rescue.


I knew you'd be on this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

It is very upsetting the numbers of parrots which end up passed from pillar to post, often due to a lack of socialisation and training, or just because their owners are not really prepared for the day to day commitents of parrot ownership. And sadly greys probably suffer the most because there are so very many hand reared babies produced and sold each year, and just not enough suitable long term homes. Rant over.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I knew you'd be on this :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oi cheeky! :whip: Now come on, new year, new start, show it me!!!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i have 4 parrots, 3 of which are rescues. i've had many rescue birds pass through my doors. the 3 i have now are here to stay & doubt very much i'll be taking in more rescue. 
so let me introduce:
mogwai: 9 year old african grey. i've had him all his life and is 1 of the most stable african greys i've ever met. he's amazing.
apple: 8 year old senegal. i rescued her 6 years ago and she's always been fearful. i can bribe her with food & when she's feeling very brave, she will fly over if i have a bowl of seed near me. i couldn't bare to part with her, she deserves the best after everythig she went through before she came here. 
pickles: 8 year old blue headed pionus who i've had for 5 years. she was passed from piller to post after her elderly owner died. until she landed at a friend of mine who's involved with parrot rescue, she knew i was interested in getting a bhp at some point so offered her to me. she's the sweetest bird i've ever known but has never got on well with apple. pickles & mogwai have always got on & apple was feeling left out plus she's never really been tame so was getting quite depressed until.....
jambo: i rescued him 18 months ago. he's a 1 legged 3 year old senegal. him and apple get on brilliantly and now share a cage. i had no intentions of getting another bird:whistling2: but apple needed him and now my iltlle flock works so much better. 

wow that was long. sorry :blush:


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

They sound fab, Mogwai, do you have any pics of your flock?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

on my phone & on facebook, don't know how to get them on here?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is Billy. 7 years old and rescued into my care from 2 years. Great little birds and I'd love to get another one.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

What a sweetie, I love Blueheads


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Do you know Billy's gender? Just that I've always noticed the eye ring shape is much more rounded in cocks, and Billy has an oval eye ring and quite a dainty head. It's hard to tell for certain from a photo though, but by age 7 I imagine there are enough clues from the behaviour. But I think Billy is a hen


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

julieszoo said:


> Do you know Billy's gender? Just that I've always noticed the eye ring shape is much more rounded in cocks, and Billy has an oval eye ring and quite a dainty head. It's hard to tell for certain from a photo though, but by age 7 I imagine there are enough clues from the behaviour. But I think Billy is a hen


Shes not DNA tested but I also think female


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a maxi, called Max (sorry). He is 6 years old now and says a few words. He's a lovely boy, but cage territorial, which is my own fault for not handling him enough. He's fine when he's out and will have cuddles and the odd neck scratch.

This is him, with the dog about to give him a manicure


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Aww Max looks very cheeky, thanks for sharing the pic


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've found out on another thread how to post pics so here we go. 
this is mogwai, 9 years old & been with me all his life.

















and apple, 8 years old & rescue by me 6 years ago. this is an early pic so she's still not looking her best.









and finally pickles 8 years old & came to me 5 years ago.









can't seem to get any of jambo on here. but leave it with me, i can't leave my best little guy out.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Fab pics, Mogwai looks really smiley, and Apple looks pretty good, you should have seen my rescue Hahns when I got her 3 years ago, she only had feathers on her head and wings. Bet Pickles enjoys watching the world go by through the window, looks like a favourite food is competing with being nosy though!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

she looks a lot better on that pic than when i first got her, she was a mess. 
i've rescued a hahns before. she was in very good condition though, her isssues were behavioural than actual cruelty. 
i've also rescued a ring neck that only had feathers on her head & wings. she never grew them back


----------

